# life goes on after morels



## markp53 (Feb 1, 2013)

There is life in the woods in MN after morel season but you have to fight the bugs, mostly skeeters. I did find a really nice chicken of the woods today in the metro area, and there was a little patch of wild strawberries right next to it ready for me to pick.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Good for you. All I have found is some boletes way past prime, jelly fungus and crown tip coral mushrooms. A lot I cannot ID also. Do you know if it was a white oak that chicken was on?


----------



## markp53 (Feb 1, 2013)

It was a dead log of some sort, I got distracted when I saw the strawberries and started munching on those and forgot to check the tree out. It was a nice surprise to find the chicken, and my buddy the chef was very happy to get it.


----------

